# Seated Leg Press (easy machine?)



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Alright guys & girls!

Usually I stay away from most of the machines, yet I have started to use the seated leg press, which has a maximum weight of 160kg, now bearing in mind that I am a beginner at body-building but already have quite strong legs from doing bodyweight exercises, I can easily do 12 reps of 140kg on my first ever attempt...I did feel it working my legs & butt, but is this a case of the machine doing a lot of the work, as I could most likely do 12 reps of the maximum weight so im not sure how difficult this machine is?

I'm aware 160kg on a seated leg press is nothing to you experienced guys, yet what sort of level is that for a beginner?


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pectoral said:


> I'm aware 160kg on a seated leg press is nothing to you experienced guys, yet what sort of level is that for a beginner?


 :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

71081 - do you usually whistle at guys when you don't have anything to say?


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

You're doing fine mate, as you've found you'll soon have to move up to the free weight leg press. Loads of guys use them for leg development though, personally i prefer squat variations though.

You doing any free weight leg stuff?


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Alright StJocKIII? I am going to change gym, as I don't have access to barbell, so was doing Dumbbell Squats/Deadlifts, yet wanted to see if the seated leg press machine was worth including in a routine, yet It seems the weight isn't big enough (at current gym), unless I just do endurance sets?

I don't really enjoy doing the dumbbell squats/deadlifts, as they are big exercises which should be done using a barbell, but i assume dumbbell squats/deadlifts are still more productive then any of the machines, and I also used the seated leg extension which seemed to be tougher then the seated leg press.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Pectoral said:


> Alright guys & girls!
> 
> Usually I stay away from most of the machines, yet I have started to use the seated leg press, which has a maximum weight of 160kg, now bearing in mind that I am a beginner at body-building but already have quite strong legs from doing bodyweight exercises, I can easily do 12 reps of 140kg on my first ever attempt...I did feel it working my legs & butt, but is this a case of the machine doing a lot of the work, as I could most likely do 12 reps of the maximum weight so im not sure how difficult this machine is?
> 
> I'm aware 160kg on a seated leg press is nothing to you experienced guys, yet what sort of level is that for a beginner?


Well done you, with all leg presses (well what I have seen) seem to come at different angles.

The main thing is get the full range of movement - to many guys pile the weight on and do quarter/half press bit like they do in squats.

Keep up the hard work and good to see your doing legs


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Dagman72 - :thumbup1: I enjoy the legs day, have always found it bizzare as to why any guy would want chicken legs or hate doing leg workouts?......the machine I use is this angle https://www.treadmillscentral.com/images/960.jpg and to make it harder I have my body pushed closer, so there is constant tension through each rep, and I do the full range of movement.

The leg machines they have at my gym are

Seated Calf Raise

Seated Leg Press

Seated Leg Extension

Lying Leg Curl

Abductor/Adductor Machine

Are any of these machines more productive then free weight exercise for leg development?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

To increase the intensity without having access to more weight on the leg press can be done in a variety of ways -

Try Paul Scarbs method of 8 reps - 6 sets - 10 seconds rest between sets....in fact his whole leg routine would suit the equipment you have and as many will agree Paul have a pretty fine set of pins. It may be considered a wee bit advanced for a beginner but it incoporates all of the above machines and moderate weights. It looks something like this

Leg extensions 8 - 12 reps - 7 sets 30-45 secs rest between sets

Leg Press - as above

Leg Extensions - 8-12 reps - 7 sets 30-45 secs rest

Lying Ham Curls - 6 sets - 8 reps - 10 secs rest

Finish with some walking lunges with dumbells

Another way to increase the intensity is to use a staggered stance. Place your training leg in a normal stance but the 2nd leg 9the slave) is placed with the toes at the bottom of the plate. The is a ca 80/20 weight distribution on the legs with more on the master leg. Once the 1st leg is done rack the press and swap over positions.

OR how about slow counting the negative eg 10 seconds then back up in one explosive press.

OR 21's Using 3 different foot positions & 7 reps of each.

Hope this gives you a few ideas


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

ElfinTan - I was hoping there would be a way to get an intense workout from the machines and that example routine looks interesting!

You have given me some great ideas there :thumb: thanks!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jolly Welcome :0)


----------

